# App Store et carte cadeau Université



## jujue_dz (24 Septembre 2011)

bonjour,

J'ai acheter mon mac avec l'offre étudiante, j'ai donc reçue une carte cadeau de 75euros. 
Ma premiere question est: *es ce que je peux acheter des accessoires ou seulement des application?* Les 2 réponses m'ont été données !!! 

Lorsque je mets des accessoires dans mon panier et que je veux finaliser ma commande, il me demande mon numéro de carte... Il y a CODE PROMO, mais le code sur la carte est trop long!!! 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Gwen (24 Septembre 2011)

Les cartes cadeau fonctionnent sur l'APPStore ou l'iTunes store et  non sur le site d'Apple.

http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/giftcards/itunes_cards


----------



## jujue_dz (24 Septembre 2011)

je peux donc que acheter dedans application ou aussi acheter des accessoires??
J'ai 75 euros dans mon compte mais je sais pas comment faire pour qu'il soit pris en compte lors de ma commande


----------



## Gwen (24 Septembre 2011)

Non, pas d'accessoires, car les boutiques citées n'en vendent pas. Tu confonds l'Apple Store en ligne et l'APP Store ou l'iTunes Store.


----------



## jujue_dz (24 Septembre 2011)

ha merci, merci de l'info !! je metai fan une fausse joie !!!


----------

